# Wonderment (Hollywood Strings and VSL)



## dcoscina (May 13, 2010)

http://www.box.net/shared/yovpj27pbl

New track using celli legato and violins (this time I separated the instruments for better balance of dynamics.

Enjoy. Just a minor I to IV chord with some stuff on top. Nothing special. James Horner uses this cadence to death so I figured I could too.


----------



## José Herring (May 13, 2010)

Tone of the strings are nice but the connections aren't working. Seems like the interval is too fast for this particular line. How are the legatos (legati) connected up? Do you have to extend the tail of the note over the attack of the next note in order to get the interval to activate? And, how is the tempo of the interval sample determined?


----------



## Ed (May 13, 2010)

I like the sound of the strings, I think I'll need to see how well they play in more demos in terms of legato connections and so on... still... Im hoping CS will record those legato reps and that Tonhammer does a library so I wont have to use it  I seriously don't want to have to buy HS... or LASS really.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 13, 2010)

Dave why are you obsessed with B major and its relatives


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 13, 2010)

nice composition and demo by the way. you're right sounds very horner-ish and he DOES love that progression seeing as how it's central to the main avatar theme. but I digress....


HS sounds pretty good here to me


----------



## dcoscina (May 13, 2010)

Presonus Studio one pro isn't crap. It's written by the guys who worked on Nuendo. It's a terrific GUI and is intuitive as hell. It still has some wrinkles that need ironing out though


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 13, 2010)

dcoscina @ Thu May 13 said:


> Presonus Studio one pro isn't crap. It's written by the guys who worked on Nuendo. It's a terrific GUI and is intuitive as hell. It still has some wrinkles that need ironing out though




ah. my apologies.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 14, 2010)

Hmm sounds nice. I would say nice composition but all it is is a blatant mix of Horner's Casper and Poledouris' "Home" from Robocop. :lol:


----------



## dcoscina (May 14, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Fri May 14 said:


> Hmm sounds nice. I would say nice composition but all it is is a blatant mix of Horner's Casper and Poledouris' "Home" from Robocop. :lol:



DAMN! I've been booked!!! ~o)


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 14, 2010)

dcoscina @ Fri May 14 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm sounds nice. I would say nice composition but all it is is a blatant mix of Horner's Casper and Poledouris' "Home" from Robocop. :lol:
> ...



don't worry your piece is still more original than anything in Horner's entire ouevre


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 14, 2010)

tomgahagan @ Fri May 14 said:


> A lot of folks us the minor one to 4... classical and rock... latin....check out some of Santana's early stuff!!! a great jam progression.
> Dave, nice to meet you. I enjoyed the listen.
> Thomas



that I- / IV is also called a II- / V in the jazz world...


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 14, 2010)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri May 14 said:


> tomgahagan @ Fri May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of folks us the minor one to 4... classical and rock... latin....check out some of Santana's early stuff!!! a great jam progression.
> ...



how so?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 14, 2010)

requiem_aeternam7 @ Fri May 14 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Fri May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > tomgahagan @ Fri May 14 said:
> ...



This I- / IV can also be labeled as relating to the major diatonic key of bVII, despite the fact that I- / IV do not give us information relating to the quality of the sevenths in both chords.

However, by establishing II- as the tonic (by emphazing it in the bass motion or with ostinato and pedals, and by using cadence chords such as I- / IV, belonging to that mode, in this case the dorian mode), this cadence can certainly be labeled as I- / IV

You'll still end up using a bVII major diatonic scale starting from the 2nd degree when improvising...

I am not trying to make an argument that jazz was at the origin of I- / IV, since modes have been around for several millenniums... 
Thousands (millions) of tunes like Santana's Oye Como Va (mi rytmo), are using II-7 / V7 progressions. 
The I-7 / V7 labeling is a jazz way to look at things, that's all...

Anyway, didn't mean to hijack the thread.

David, I would love to check out your cues, but my wirewall tells me that the sire you are posted your music at is known for spreading infections :mrgreen:


----------



## JPQ (Aug 3, 2010)

I liked how woodwinds sounds. Strings somehow makes me think another tune i think Pink Floyd
Shine you crazy diamond. i think both tunes used them as "pad" for other soudns...


----------



## SvK (Aug 6, 2010)

God,

That Legato Celli line sounds fab. Is that HS? It sits so nice.

SvK


----------



## Gary Eskow (Aug 14, 2010)

Currently trying to get the hang of Hollywood Strings... midi comping the slow movement of Mozart's Symphony- damn, which one, 30, I think, in C major... one really has to work to get the most out of the legato patches. Good work, but I think you can go even deeper with these samples.


----------



## jsaras (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice feel to this. I enjoyed it very much


----------

